# O/T: 1:1 Farewell old friend



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sadly, I listed my favorite garage decoration on feepay today. I'll be kinda sad to see it go after all these years. Well, the only thing constant is change. I was lucky to have had it. At least I'll still have my AW XT Viper. 





See it on ebay. Current bid as of tonight is $200.00, but I'm kinda counting on it going higher. Free shipping to HTer's, of course!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning car Rolls. I'd be sad to see that go as well. Free shipping. Hmmmmmm!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I knew I shoulda thought of you when I made that offer!  

You actually did make me laugh out loud, kd. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Shoot Rolls, I will go $300 on it, & pick it up in person. Just let me know if that deal will work for you, I dont want to see you disappointed over the sale. 

Very Nice Car & great scenery in the background

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WW rolls!!!!! She's perfect!!!! I guess I better get a Megamillions ticket or two!!! I want!! I want!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's nice and super low miles for an original GTS. Hope the market is kind to you.

My buddies hold/held many speed records for a Dodge Viper and I worked with them for many years when they were in their hayday. Junior dominated VCA club racing and then went on to speed trials with the Stryker twin turbo GTS.R. and managed to set the Worlds Record for the fastest Viper at 247 MPH. Just nutso power they were getting; I think peak HP ended up being somewhere @ 1,700 RWHP. :freak: Fun stuff but now nothing but a memory. I think they still have the Stryker TTRS but they sold their business last year.











Some great stuff on their YouTube page if you like Vipers:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SVSTTRS

-Scott


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

rolls you have the correct attitude bout yer old friend.but just think what you,ll be able to buy for an encore.! my pop used to say "one door closes and another one opens up" i believe he was right! hoping ya get the max $$$$$ for the ole blue.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

trade a 71 Demon for it? lol I keed I keed VERY nice Viper amazing that these are becoming hard to find in untouched condition

on a side note a friend of mine has a roots S/C'd (super charged) 97-98 GTS coupe just under 800hp at the wheels


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Cars, boats, bikes, and exes. Two best days you'll have with any are the first & last


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

440s-4ever said:


> Cars,* boats*, bikes, and exes. Two best days you'll have with any are the first & last


maybe for this one idk about the rest haha


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm FREE shipping aye. NJ is only a few miles away.


Sweet car and nice pics. As for the auction from what I've seen people still pay great money for great cars. The folks looking for high end cars are not looking because they don't have the funds.


Dave


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

We just took apart and crushed a running/driving convertible :freak:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Did it have a broken hood, *SwamperGene*? I understand they're crazy expensive. Glad I've never had to shop for one. I thought they were about $11,000, but someone on ebay just messaged me that they're $25K. :freak: Can't be true, though. 

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Much appreciated!!

Hats off to all those who mod these cars for more power. I must be getting old, but they're pretty quick stock. I still get a kick out of seeing what radical mods guys do, though! Cool vids!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Did it have a broken hood, *SwamperGene*? I understand they're crazy expensive. Glad I've never had to shop for one. I thought they were about $11,000, but someone on ebay just messaged me that they're $25K. :freak: Can't be true, though.


I contemplated a wrecked 94 in 1998 for 10K, and at that time it was another 5K for a used hood. 

Hindsight being 20-20, should've bought a hundred bucks worth of resin & mat then locked myself in the garage til it had a hood.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Did it have a broken hood, *SwamperGene*? I understand they're crazy expensive. Glad I've never had to shop for one. I thought they were about $11,000, but someone on ebay just messaged me that they're $25K. :freak: Can't be true, though.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, guys. Much appreciated!!
> 
> Hats off to all those who mod these cars for more power. I must be getting old, but they're pretty quick stock. I still get a kick out of seeing what radical mods guys do, though! Cool vids!


mopar muscle mag got one to the 12's in the 1/4 bone stock with a 250lb driver

fastest production dodge ever made...


----------

